# Advice from another driver that's meant to help?



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

Why would anyone give away their hard earned information and experience regarding Amazon Flex? I have read many posts and none of it is relevant, useful or even true. Cheaters and hackers (scripts) are dominating flex and they are a disease. Best thing to do is work hard to make sure that every block you do get is done mistake free. Amazon collects data on your performance. Make sure you are as close to 100% as you can be and the rest will take care of itself. Amazon will have to take steps against the cheating.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Why would anyone give away their hard earned information and experience regarding Amazon Flex? I have read many posts and none of it is relevant, useful or even true. Cheaters and hackers (scripts) are dominating flex and they are a disease. Best thing to do is work hard to make sure that every block you do get is done mistake free. Amazon collects data on your performance. Make sure you are as close to 100% as you can be and the rest will take care of itself. Amazon will have to take steps against the cheating.


Flex doesn't give a RATS ass about your rating...they give a shit ONLY when your ratings are subpar, then they deactivate you.

You obviously don't have enough experience in this GIG to be giving advice to drivers about how Flex works.

They DONT give a shit about how long you've delivered and how well you did them. They only care when you've fcked up.

Take a number... you're probably number 298765 as far as they're concerned. Please...learn the fcking game before you start coaching. Drivers on this forum are not as dumb as you think.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Just joined the forum Sunday. Probably just started driving Flex. Giving all the veterans who’s been doing this since it started in their area advice on how to do the gig. Story checks out.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

....however he also claims he makes $5k a month on Flex. So it sounds as though he's got you pwnd.


----------

